# Two main issues if moving to Mexico



## baregil (Apr 7, 2013)

Security and budget costs should be the 2 main concerns for anyone interested in moving or relocating to Mexico. Make a list of your living priorities in descending order and rent first before committing to buying.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree with budget, but after that I think environment; beach, mountains, big city, medium, rural...climate- do you love rain? Or heat & humidity? (different areas). Services- which ones are deal breakers for you. Do you want to be near other expats or English speakers or total immersion....I do also agree with rent first- wish we had. Now we live in Sonora and are trying to sell a house on the beach in Guerrero.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

And selling a house in Mexico is very difficult unless you involve several people to facilitate. I don't really understand why Americans feel they have to buy a property, rather than rent, in a foreign country.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

A third is comfort level in a foreign land. There are many here who have lived, during their life, in many different places, or were posted there in the military, or had the luxury of prolonged travel/stays in foreign countries and seem to have a greater tolerance of the immediate differences and levels of "strangeness" they encounter.

Once again it is "know thyself" Are you the type who will jump into the deep end of the pool and have no problem with getting to the surface, or, like me and SWMBO have taken to the shallow end and will continue to wade and swim to the deep end over time.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mes1952 said:


> And selling a house in Mexico is very difficult unless you involve several people to facilitate. I don't really understand why Americans feel they have to buy a property, rather than rent, in a foreign country.


What do you mean by "involve several people to facilitate"? Why is selling difficult? It is always difficult to find a buyer, but do you have something else in mind.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

mes1952 said:


> And selling a house in Mexico is very difficult unless you involve several people to facilitate. I don't really understand why Americans feel they have to buy a property, rather than rent, in a foreign country.


People buy, obviously, for different reasons. Why do some Mexicans, or persons of other nationalities buy a home when they move to the USA? It's not just "Americans" who think home ownership is a good idea. I think many/most expats who buy do so to establish some order in their lives. They often want to either build a new home to reflect their lifestyle or to modify/improve a home that's been around for a while ... also to add comforts/conveniences or styling which they prefer. Things which they can't always do in a rental, or if they can they don't want to risk walking away from that improvement investment if a landlord/owner chooses not to renew a lease. And under the new immigration regulations, if I'm remembering the discussions we've had about them here on this forum previously, I believe the value of someone's home can help to establish/meet financial requirements in order to obtain a visa in one or more categories. And some homes which expats buy/build are simple in comparison to what they left behind. But stability is probably the No. 1 reason to buy a home. That's true for Mexicans in Mexico, also.


----------

